# Santa Cruz snowboards?



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello there.
Its a time for me to change snowboard.

I have a really nice offer for Santa Cruz snowboard. So I wanted to ask for other snowboarders opinion. How good are Santa Cruz snowboards?

Personally I have not heared about them before, so Im asking for help here.

Thanks


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

They make pretty rad mountain bikes. Would love a carbon Nomad but damn $$$$. I hear their boards aren't bad either.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

They were one of the early builders of snowboards, but now are only a marketing name and a memory like Sims, Lamar and Morrow. They're budget boards with limited tech, coming out of China.


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

bseracka said:


> They were one of the early builders of snowboards, but now are only a marketing name and a memory like Sims, Lamar and Morrow. They're budget boards with limited tech, coming out of China.


One person said that they are on the top list of Best Snowboards.... so I guess thats not right.

But if comparing to Raven(my first board) and Santa Cruz.. wich ones are better? Because Raven didnt make me regret that I bought it.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

bseracka said:


> They were one of the early builders of snowboards, but now are only a marketing name and a memory like Sims, Lamar and Morrow. They're budget boards with limited tech, coming out of China.


Not too many brands that are not made in China anymore. I can't speak directly for their snowboards but a friend of mine has one and he likes it. And what brand isn't a marketing name? I can only speak for their mountain bikes which they make some of the sickest and most wanted bikes in the industry. Everybody I know wants a carbon V10 or Nomad which range from $5k to $7k depending on the componets.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rockpen said:


> Not too many brands that are not made in China anymore. I can't speak directly for their snowboards but a friend of mine has one and he likes it. And what brand isn't a marketing name?



Yeah but most big/good brands don't use factory specs. All the tech comes out of north America. Or at least Europe. K2, Burton, Rome, Lib Tech... These all have R&D HQs stateside. Bataleon is a European brand off the top of my head I can think of. Shit like Monson is what he's equating Santa Cruz to. Pressed out of a mould with little innovation. You're basic stick, nothing fancy. As for the name remark, I'm pretty sure he means that Santa Cruz is running off the fumes of their glory days. They're JUST a name. Not like back in the day when Santa Cruz had a sick pro skate and board team. That's why he also brought up Sims and Lamar... I still remember when Lamar was hype... Now its a brand sold in Sears.

Anyways, if you're on a budget or a beginner looking for a causal ride, get a Santa Cruz. If you wanna get it going, don't waste your money. And I sell this shit for a living.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

G Steezy said:


> Yeah but most big/good brands don't use factory specs. All the tech comes out of north America. Or at least Europe. K2, Burton, Rome, Lib Tech... These all have R&D HQs stateside. Bataleon is a European brand off the top of my head I can think of. Shit like Monson is what he's equating Santa Cruz to. Pressed out of a mould with little innovation. You're basic stick, nothing fancy. As for the name remark, I'm pretty sure he means that Santa Cruz is running off the fumes of their glory days. They're JUST a name. Not like back in the day when Santa Cruz had a sick pro skate and board team. That's why he also brought up Sims and Lamar... I still remember when Lamar was hype... Now its a brand sold in Sears.
> 
> Anyways, if you're on a budget or a beginner looking for a causal ride, get a Santa Cruz. If you wanna get it going, don't waste your money. And I sell this shit for a living.


Exactly :eusa_clap:
I'd look at a year, or 2 old new, old stock board from a quality builder that you can pick up for close to the same price as a Santa Cruz. You can also look at a quality used board. Both options are going to be money better spent. As an example I picked up a 12 Signal Park Flat at the end of the season last year for $200.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rihardszz said:


> One person said that they are on the top list of Best Snowboards.... so I guess thats not right.
> 
> But if comparing to Raven(my first board) and Santa Cruz.. wich ones are better? Because Raven didnt make me regret that I bought it.


You have much to learn, my padawan. 

Both of those brands are ACTUALLY terrible. Those are like... Big 5 (if you're american) or SportMart (if you're canadian) budget board brands. I wouldn't let an 8 year old near those with a 12 foot flamethrower.

As for whoever told you those are on the "top list of best snowboards"?
they're a dirty liar and you should kill them.

...I'm only partially serious.

here's the most prestigeous one Transworld Snowboarding 2012-2013 Good Wood Reviews

but you can find plenty of other ones that make no mention of Santa Cruz of Raven.

bseracka is right. You can find a lightly used QUALITY set up on craigslist or something for much cheaper. Stuff that I would use, even as a veteran of 15 years.


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

So I did a little research.
Also wanted to say that im not a total begginer.. This is my fourth season. And Im allready in doing some jumps.

Here I found some boards. Could someone tell me witch one is the best option?
Also I want it for Freestyle. Mostly riding in a park.

Atomic - Terminal | eBay

Nidecker CULT 155cm 11/12 | eBay

K2 Brigade 159 W, Mod. 2012, Herren Snowboard 159cm _ 60821 | eBay


Only 1 problem. its in dutch.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Hilariously enough, none of those boards are a good choice for the park. A quick google search, which you can do yourself, confirmed my prior beliefs about the Brigade and the Terminal - namely that they're all mountain boards, not park stompers. If youre looking for a board specifically tuned to the park, you have a few choices to look over.

Here:
K2 Park and Rail Jibbing Boards

And the atomic snowboarding site is only in japanese now... which leads me to believe their shrinking into a niche market - makes sense considering I see plenty of Japanese homies here in Vancouver rocking Atomic.

Nidecker isn't REALLY on my radar being a Euroheavy brand, but once again, google to the rescue Nidecker Snowboard Selector

Happy hunting bro. And if money isn't an issue, I have plenty of other recommendations


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah. i was mainly looking for around 200 - 270$ for a board only.

but. I have seen many using boards like that.. I mean all mountain on park.

+ that K2 i posted. It just has a good price there 

could you suggest something for around price i wrote? (200-270$)


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

Deleted : two identical posts


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Rihardszz, where do you live? If you're in the US look at EVO.com in their outlet section


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Rihardszz, where do you live? If you're in the US look at EVO.com in their outlet section



I live in Latvia.. i got around 200 - 270$ for a board... not counting bindings and boots..


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Latvia makes a huge difference. I'm assuming you need to find something local? Look into Nitro, they make good boards accross the price spectrum and their manufacturing is based in Europe. Nidecker also makes some good boards, I'd avoid anything that comes out of their Tunsina (sp?) factory. I have one of their Megalights and really enjoy it, high quality build and construction.


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

our local shops are too overpriced.. thats why i was looking on ebay.de 

what about Atomic boards.. and this one? - K2 Brigade 159 W, Mod. 2012, Herren Snowboard 159cm _ 60821 | eBay

For park riding..
cant you use all mountain for park?


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rihardszz said:


> For park riding..
> cant you use all mountain for park?


You can use anything you want for park. Doesn't mean it'll perform well. A stiff, heavy all mountain board makes for a clunky and clumsy ride in the park. But you can still use it yeah. It'll be harder to press, though it may give you some great pop. Maybe harder to air out of things, and to spin. Less forgiving on the sketchy landings. But yeah you could use it.

look more for a freestyle all mountain as opposed to freeride, and you'll be more pleased with the performance

Tl;Dr - The brigade would work fine :thumbsup:


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with what the guys above said, better off buying a nice used board than a cheap new board. You can find some good deals on used boards


----------



## Keenananan (Jan 8, 2013)

Rihardszz said:


> So I did a little research.
> Also wanted to say that im not a total begginer.. This is my fourth season. And Im allready in doing some jumps.
> 
> Here I found some boards. Could someone tell me witch one is the best option?
> ...


no means to be offensive, but after four seasons id expect anyone to be well into airs and rails

anyways, if you want to be a park rat, i recommend forums park boards.. they're not too expensive and have pretty good tech
look at the scallywag or even research the honeypot.. 
they have some others too, or capita, i've heard a lot about them recently


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

I do rails and airs ... dont worry . hah

.. and aslo.. on rate 1 - 10 how big flex do i need? If im right lower is more flexable right?


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Check ebay.de for nitro, Bataleon, burton, nidecker, jones, never summer and see what they have in your price and board length range. If u find a nice board just google it for the specs and see if its freestyle- park rat worthy


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

Could anyone say something about this board... and BRAND?
Stepchild Recession 152 cm Street Freestyle Zero Camber ohne Kante Snowboard Neu | eBay

EDITED: 
adding also these.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Drake-Snowbo..._Snowboards&hash=item3a7372ce4b#ht_2993wt_942


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rihardszz said:


> I do rails and airs ... dont worry . hah
> 
> .. and aslo.. on rate 1 - 10 how big flex do i need? If im right lower is more flexable right?


It depends on the brand. Some brands use a low flex to high flex rating scale and some use high flex to low. It's all about how you want to ride. I've already told you the difference between riding a stiffer board and a flexier board. The choice is up to you.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rihardszz said:


> Could anyone say something about this board... and BRAND?
> Stepchild Recession 152 cm Street Freestyle Zero Camber ohne Kante Snowboard Neu | eBay
> 
> EDITED:
> ...


Stepchild boards ride really well. Awesome quality, very good rides. They have a great team. Peeps Joe Sexton. 
Drake is a shitty budget brand. They're like Liquid or Ltd. Don't get it. If its between Drake and stepchild and Drake... Get stepchild.


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

I also like that it has twin shape, just could someone tell me what is JIBBING?

and also Zero Camber.

P.S. will medium flex be good for park ?

sorry. i got so much questions and i think this is the best place for them.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rihardszz said:


> I also like that it has twin shape, just could someone tell me what is JIBBING?
> 
> and also Zero Camber.
> 
> ...


you're so cute

Jibbing is any trick that involves a feature. A grind (that is, a slide of any sort on a rail, box, bar or any other feature) is, of course, a jib.
But a stall, tap, or any other trick you can think of that involves a feature, is considered a jib.

Zero Camber is a board that has no shape to it.
A regular cambered board will have an arch between the bindings and will be flat at the tip and tail, whereas a reverse camber board will be flat between the bindings and curve up at 1 degree progressively towards the nose and tail.
zero camber is flat up until the curved nose and tail. this gives you flex as well as stability (however in my opinion, zero camber is a kind of "jack of all trades, master of none" board shape)

Once again, it all depends in what you expect from your ride. A medium flex board will give you good pop, but wont skimp out on presses. It's your call really. Pop is important, but to me, pressing and smooth butters were more important, so I finally opted for a reverse camber board. Snowboarding is subjective like that.


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay. then just one last thing. If its possible. could you set these brands in line from the best to worst?

Atomic, Stepchild, Drake , Santa Cruz, Raven, Nidecker


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rihardszz said:


> Okay. then just one last thing. If its possible. could you set these brands in line from the best to worst?
> 
> Atomic, Stepchild, Drake , Santa Cruz, Raven, Nidecker


Slightly subjective but I think most people would agree, at least somewhat:

Raven Drake Santa Cruz Nidecker Atomic Stepchild


----------



## steppinrazr (Dec 15, 2012)

G Steezy said:


> Raven Drake Santa Cruz Nidecker Atomic Stepchild


as stated it's subjective, but i'd think that Nidecker, Atomic, Stepchild are all of the same good quality.

the ranking between those 3 would only change accordingly to the model of board you'd compare.

ex:a nidecker megalight would be better than a stepchild recession or atomic piq.(high end model compared to entry level)


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

steppinrazr said:


> as stated it's subjective, but i'd think that Nidecker, Atomic, Stepchild are all of the same good quality.
> 
> the ranking between those 3 would only change accordingly to the model of board you'd compare.
> 
> ex:a nidecker megalight would be better than a stepchild recession or atomic piq.(high end model compared to entry level)


Yeah I wanted to say that, but I was literally naked about to take a shower.
+1 :laugh:


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

OK! thanks guys.

but this board. Stepchild Recession 152 cm Street Freestyle Zero Camber ohne Kante Snowboard Neu | eBay

Does it somehow affect it that its ment to use on streets? (its harder and so on.)Under a video on youtube one guy said that it might have bad connection on mountain if the ground is icy or something like that.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Zero camber, given more contact with the snow, in my opinion, grants the rider a larger margin of error. Connection to the mountain may be the wrong eay to put it, but is say that zero camber would be for a more advanced rider who knows what he wants to feel.

And yes street boards are gonna feel WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more flexible.

Addendum. Be jealous. I'm writing this after a good day in whistler.


----------



## steppinrazr (Dec 15, 2012)

The stepchild street recession is cheap because it's meant to take a beating in the street and be disposable :

*IT HAS NO EDGE.*

so it will be awesome to boardslide urban features without catching an edge....

But in the mountains it won't track at all...

*Seriously even if you are short on cash, don't get that board, it will be useless anywhere else but the streets.*

Out of all the boards you posted i'd get the nidecker or the atomic.
Both are decent, maybe an advantage to the nidecker for the sintered base.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

steppinrazr said:


> The stepchild street recession is cheap because it's meant to take a beating in the street and be disposable :
> 
> *IT HAS NO EDGE.*


I didn't research but... Really?
What kind of a board has no edge?!
What the fuck is THAT?


----------



## steppinrazr (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah no edge , it's meant to be super cheap and catch free for pure jib.

from stepchild site :


> This board was built to be destroyed. Unlike most jib specific boards, the street recession has no metal edges. This opens up more jib terrain like wood and aluminum rails where steel edges will catch and rag you down the stairs. With a tip to tail wood core construction this board can take the beating its given. This deck is designed for urban specific for the streets. Keep your mountain board fresh and let the Street Recession take the beating from the streets.


It's not something new though , Forum street dweller in 2005 i think and Burton dominant slick around that same year had a similar concept with edges only on some parts of the board.

I wouldn't use that on any slope though


----------



## Rihardszz (Jan 9, 2013)

Catching edge means when it gets connection to surface? I probably know this in my language but not on english.


----------

